# All dialects: كبوت



## Talib

Moderator note: This thread is split from here.



Josh_ said:


> Interesting. I have only heard كبوط/كبوت to refer to the hood of a coat or jacket. I have also heard it used to refer to the hood of a car. And it has a more...ahem... risque usage as well.





elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic, we use كبوت to refer to any coat (and yes, it has a more risqué meaning as well).


I must be missing something. What's risqué about كبوت/capote?

I should know this, since I've studied French...


----------



## elroy

I don't know if it has a risqué meaning in French, but in Palestinian Arabic (and apparently Egyptian Arabic as well), it can be used to mean "condom."


----------



## Talib

The equivalent of English "rubber," I suppose.


----------



## zooz

elroy said:


> I don't know if it has a risqué meaning in French, but in Palestinian Arabic (and apparently Egyptian Arabic as well), it can be used to mean "condom."



 Yes in French slang people use _capote _to refer to a condom.


----------



## Josh_

Yes, كبوت is used in Egyptian also to mean "condom."


----------



## Timmy123

Is كبوت  with a شده ?


----------



## إسكندراني

كبّوت with a shadda is a car boot. We could go round and round forever  in a way the borrowed words are the funniest


----------



## Timmy123

إسكندراني said:


> كبّوت with a shadda is a car boot. We could go round and round forever  in a way the borrowed words are the funniest



A car boot is the back part but I thought kabboot means the hood as in the front part of the car - the covering over the engine? Does kabboot refer to both the car boot/trunk (storage) and the hood which when opened reveals the engine?

And without a shadda does kaboot mean condom?

Thanks for the confirmation as this if pronounced incorrectly or in the wrong situation could cause embarrassment.


----------



## إسكندراني

Timmy123 said:


> A car boot is the back part but I thought kabboot means the hood as in the front part of the car - the covering over the engine? Does kabboot refer to both the car boot/trunk (storage) and the hood which when opened reveals the engine?
> 
> And without a shadda does kaboot mean condom?
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation as this if pronounced incorrectly or in the wrong situation could cause embarrassment.


I don't know this supposed word for condom (or any word actually) so can't help you there.
As for كبّوت yes it refers to the hoot despite being borrowed from 'car-boot', you could call that a typo.


----------



## cherine

Timmy123 said:


> A car boot is the back part but I thought kabboot means the hood as in the front part of the car - the covering over the engine? Does kabboot refer to both the car boot/trunk (storage) and the hood which when opened reveals the engine?
> 
> And without a shadda does kaboot mean condom?





إسكندراني said:


> I don't know this supposed word for condom (or any word actually) so can't help you there.
> As for كبّوت yes it refers to the hoot despite being borrowed from 'car-boot', you could call that a typo.



I don't know how the كبوت used for condom is pronounced; I never heard it, only read it in a couple of modern novels. But, if we use القياس , the word for the car hood is kabbuut كَبُّوت and it does have both meaning in French (even if the meaning of condom is old (check here) so I'd assume that it's pronounced the same way for condom, and that only the context can tell which meaning is intended by the speaker.

By the way, I believe كبوت is a borrowing from the French word "capote" not from the English "car-boot".


----------



## Xence

cherine said:


> By the way, I believe كبوت is a borrowing from the French word "capote" not from the English "car-boot".



I agree with cherine.

In Algeria, we use both كبّوط  and بالطو (_coat_), and both originate from the French words _capote _and _paletot_.


----------



## Lark-lover

In Saudi, it is commonly used to mean" hood"(engine cover) of car.It is also used to mean"French letter"--contraceptive sheath.


----------



## Masjeen

Lark-lover said:


> In Saudi, it is common.It is also used to mean"French letter"--contraceptive sheath.



in kuwait كبوت used to mean" hood " (engine cover) of car


----------



## Josh_

Timmy123 said:


> A car boot is the back part but I thought kabboot means the hood as in the front part of the car - the covering over the engine? Does kabboot refer to both the car boot/trunk (storage) and the hood which when opened reveals the engine?
> 
> And without a shadda does kaboot mean condom?
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation as this if pronounced incorrectly or in the wrong situation could cause embarrassment.


As has been said, hood is كبّوت, with a shadda.  This is also, apparently, the pronunciation when the meaning is 'condom' (I actually have heard the word said with this meaning), as was alluded to by Cherine.  So, the intended meaning is a matter of context.  It's like the English word 'dick', which is a slang word referring to male genitalia or can be a proper name (among other meanings). Context is critical.

As for the trunk/boot, I have heard شنطة (_shanTa_, literally bag) in Egyptian.  Perhaps someone could confirm that.  Perhaps a discussion for another thread.


----------



## kamoo

omg i will keep in this mind i did not know it had this meaning as well; 
 in Morocco it simply means coat!!


----------



## Mohammed Lahmadi

Josh_ said:


> As for the trunk/boot, I have heard شنطة (_shanTa_, literally bag) in Egyptian.  Perhaps someone could confirm that.


Yes, trunk is usually refered to as "shanta"


----------



## إسكندراني

kamoo said:


> omg i will keep in this mind i did not know it had this meaning as well;
> in Morocco it simply means coat!!


In Egypt I don't think most people know any specific word for condom; the primary meaning is definitely bonnet. So it's not 'risqué' or dangerous. Don't worry about this at all.


----------



## Kinan

Yes, كبوت  with شدة  means condom too in Syria, you would never hear the formal الواقي الذكري in the street.


----------

